# Do donors produce abnormal embryos?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Not sure if this a dumb question...but we are now moving to DE after 2 failed cycles..cant get enough follicles...and just wondered if using a Donor does that mean we should get less abnormals? We are hoping to go to PGD and I know with people my age that does seem to result in lots of abnormals...Is it just an age thing? or can the young donors produce abnormals too

Thank you


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Seattlegirl,

donor eggs are not gauranteed sweetheart. Younger eggs do have a better chance, (thats a proven fact) HOWEVER, some can still be abnormal, This is why the age limit for donating eggs in this country is 35-36yrs depending which clinic you use. If the donor has proven fertility then that is obviously also a good indicator, however some women who donate do not have proven fertility, but some clinics (mine included) will not use a lady on more than i think its 3 occassions, if none of their eggs produce a BFP. So although there are no guarantees there a measures put in place, so at least we all have a good chance of success.

Hope this helps lovely

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply....am going to Reprofit, czech  so will double check their ages

S


----------

